# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Havainnot paikallis- ja lähiliikenteestä - lokakuu 2009

## jtm

1.10 Tkl:
#623/8

1.10 LL:
#OP-Volvo/Y99, Hervantaan
#90/Y99, Keskustaan
#95/Y99, Keskustaan

----------


## jtm

Osaisiko joku sanoa missä vuoroissa Paunun Laatikko-Wiimat liikkuu koska olisi todella mukava päästä pitkästä aikaa Laatikolla?

----------


## killerpop

> Osaisiko joku sanoa missä vuoroissa Paunun Laatikko-Wiimat liikkuu koska olisi todella mukava päästä pitkästä aikaa Laatikolla?


Kuhmalahden vuorossa on ainakin ollut ZAO-179 tällä talvikaudella, tosin tuossa todennäköisesti vakituisempi laite on Lahti400-korinen FAB-220.

Kesälomallani onnistuin havaitseen ZAC-170:n Kangasala-Ruutana -vuorosta.

Sikäli kun ajossa ovat, niin veikkaisin että Kangasalla on kaikkein parhaimmat mahdollisuudet havainnoida ko autoja. Vielä kun ne ovat käytössä.

----------


## jtm

5.10 Tkl:
#625/8, ensin oli aamulla 11:lla.

5.10 LL:
#56/50
#78/50, eipäs tule heti mieleen koska viimeks olis ollut 50:llä teli-EB.

----------


## jtm

5.10 Tkl:
#637/25
#211/28

----------


## killerpop

6.10.2009

TKL #404/22

----------


## jtm

Eikös tuo #404/22 ole ihan vakiosijoitus ollut jo lähemmäksi pari kuukautta?

6.10 Tkl:
#638/3

----------


## GT8N

5.10.

TKL 90 /21, juuri sopivanmittainen auto Tahmelan kujille.  :Wink: 
TKL 110 /Y34
TKL 121 /16
TKL 211 /28, kokopäivässä
TKL 405-407 /16
TKL 427 /39
TKL 631 /26
TKL 637 /25
TKL 641 /37

Lisäksi TKL 403 oli rollikkahallin reunassa ex. 213:n seurana.

LL 43 /85  :Razz: 

VT 10 (15:50 Pyynikintorilta) /75
VT 16 (14:40 P:torilta) ja VT 366 (13:10 P:torilta) /90Y

Paunu 1-2 (17:10 P:torilta) /45

----------


## ihmettelijä

> 5.10.
> 
> TKL 90 /21, juuri sopivanmittainen auto Tahmelan kujille. 
> TKL 110 /Y34
> TKL 211 /28, kokopäivässä
> TKL 406-407 /16
> TKL 631 /26
> TKL 641 /37


Ei huudella tänne vakisijotuksia  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Havaintoja 7.10 TKL

636/8
656/8
266/12
645/13 Telin tilalla
261/13
240/13
87/13
121/16
405/16
409/16
225/17
412/17
239/18
414/18
641/22 Telin tilalla
250/22
233/22
244/22
237/22
218/22
238/23
267/23
626/24
638/25
236/26
422/26
243/26
661/26
219/28 tosin tän voi jo laskea vakisijoituksiin
241/28
628/29
257/30
640/37
637/37
220/39 Nivelen tilalla

----------


## jtm

7.10 LL:
#43/Y99, Hervantaan päin.
#64/Y99, Keskustaan päin.
#90/Y99, Keskustaan päin. Tämä on sen verran useein ollut, että voi sanoa jo vakiosijoitukseksi. Tämä saattaa tulla muuttumaan jos se Iveco tulis nyt kohta Länskälle ja laitetaan 2:lle tuon #90 vuoroon niin olisi kiakkoajossa "outoa" kalustoa.  :Very Happy: 

8.10 Tkl:
#626/8
#121/12
#409/39

----------


## jtm

9.10 LL:
#90/Y99, Hervantaan päin. Aina ennen ollut Keskustaan päin.
#9/Y99, keskustaan päin. Teki hiukan väärin kun kilvissä ei ollut Y99 vaan "Länsilinjat TILAUSAJO".
#OP-Volvo/Y99, Keskustaan pän. En huomannut katsoanumeroa suutuspäissäni. :Mad: 
#96/Y99, Keskustaan päin. 3 autoa 2 sijaan johtui paikallispelistä.

Tänään sattui hilpeä kohtaus #214/39:ssä iltapäivällä. Nousin 39:n kyytiin  Rautatieasemalta klo 16:12 ja huomasin, että kilvissä on Etelä-Hervanta (mikä on jäännöksiä, kun oli vakiona 30:llä) vaikka pitäisi lukea Hervanta. No huomautin asiasta kuskille, että pyöräyttäisi mieluummin mustan, että ihmiset eivät mene vahingossa väärään paikkaan. Kuski vain vähän mulkkasi minua ihmeissään ja tokaisi vaan: "jaa, mikä siellä sitten on?" ja sanoin, että: "Hervanta". Kuski vähän ihmetteli ja kaivoi sivusta paperiaikatauluja mitä ihmetteli vähän aikaa ajaessaan ja sitten antoi minulle sen paperiläpykän etupenkille ja sanoi topakasti: "Katso nyt! Tässäkin lukee Hervanta!". No ei siinä mitään, mutta antoi "24 Itä-*Hervanta* - Vanha kirkko" linjan aikataulun. :Laughing:  Mitähän semmoinen edes #214:ssa tekee?

----------


## killerpop

Huomautukset pilaaja-tuottaja -mallissa tekee aina pilaaja. Ja pilaajalle toki asiakas. Suotta siinä kuljettajaa oikaista siitä, että on moisen romun saanu allensa, jossa on antiikkiset kilvet.

Ja btw, Arkkitehdinkatu on juurikin ETELÄ-HERVANTAa, josta 39 sattumoisin kulkee.

----------


## Aaro R

10.10

TKL:

#92/25
#286/13
#643/29
#277/13
#110/8

----------


## K V

> Huomautukset pilaaja-tuottaja -mallissa tekee aina pilaaja. Ja pilaajalle toki asiakas. Suotta siinä kuljettajaa oikaista siitä, että on moisen romun saanu allensa, jossa on antiikkiset kilvet.
> 
> Ja btw, Arkkitehdinkatu on juurikin ETELÄ-HERVANTAa, josta 39 sattumoisin kulkee.


Etelä-Hervanta alkaa jo Teekkarinkadusta (Ahvenisjärvestä), Pohjois-Hervannan jatkuessa Lindforsinkadulle asti (poislukien Hervannan keskusta-alue Insinöörinkadun ja Hervannan valtaväylän ympärillä).

Olen muuten itsekin kerran sanonut asiallisesti kuljettajalle kilpien olevan väärään suuntaan, ettei siitä olisi tullut seurauksena mitään palvelurikemaksuja. Kuljettaja kiitti tästä huomautuksesta. Jos autossa ei edes ole oikeita kilpiä, niin tällöinhän se ei ole kuljettajan vika.






> Ajamattomat vuorot
> 
> Ajamatta jääneestä liikenteestä ei makseta korvausta. Ajamatta jääneen vuoron vuoksi kokonaiskorvausta pienennetään ajamatta jääneen vuoron linjatuntien ja linjakilometrien määrällä. Ajamatta jääneiden lähtöjen linjakilometreihin ja linjatunteihin sisällytetään myös lähtöihin liittyvät siirtoajojen suoritteet. Autopäivä vähennetään mikäli ajamaton osuus vähentää kohteen autokiertoaikatauluista laskettua suurinta samanaikaisesti tarvittavaa automäärää.
> 
> Vuoro katsotaan ajamattomaksi myös, jos linja-auton lähtö viivästyy yli viisitoista (15) minuuttia taikka, jos linja-auto lähtee päätepysäkiltä etuajassa taikka myöhemmin kuin seuraava aikataulun mukainen lähtö. Edellä mainittua vähennystä ei tehdä siltä osin, kuin ajamattomuus on aiheutunut ylivoimaisesta esteestä, johon Tuottaja ei ole voinut vaikuttaa Lisäksi ajamattomasta vuorosta peritään määrätty palvelurikemaksu.
> 
> 
> 
> Palvelurikemaksut
> ...

----------


## Aaro R

13.10

TKL:

#626/29
#652/25
#636/37
#426/17

#635 on saanut ylleen tilaajavärityksen. Numerotkin löytyvät nykyään ovien päältä (auton sisällä), kuten noissa teli-Volvoissa.

----------


## C3P

13.10.
Länsilinjat:

#95/2

----------


## killerpop

> 13.10.
> Länsilinjat:
> 
> #95/2

----------


## jtm

Aaro, tuo #426/17 on vakio.

13.10 Tkl:
#625/3
#638/8
#121/13

13.10 Tkl:
#96/Y99, Hervantaan päin.
#91/Y99, Keskustaan päin. Kilvissä oli Y99 JÄÄHALLI. Eihän sielä tarvitsisi edes olla ohjelmoituna JÄÄHALLI tekstiä. :Very Happy:

----------


## J_J

> 


Ja tänään 14.10. aamulla edelleen samainen auto linjalla 2. Tällä kertaa puolet linjakilvestä alkaen oven puolen laidasta vallan ilman taustavaloa. Näytti kuin Mitronissa olisi lukenut vain "HANIEMI"

----------


## Eppu

15.10.

SatLi #174 / 54 (mahtaakohan olla vasta hiljattain tullut linjalle...)

----------


## killerpop

> 15.10.
> 
> SatLi #174 / 54 (mahtaakohan olla vasta hiljattain tullut linjalle...)


Taitaa koulujen lomaviikko vaikuttaa siten, että autoa on nyt näkynyt tämän viikon ajan täällä. Toivottavasti olen väärässä, mutta kuvittelisin auton siirtyvän taas ihan muualle ensi viikosta alkaen.

----------


## jtm

15.10 Tkl:
#638/8
#626/37

15.10 LL:
#43/Y99, Keskustaan päin.

----------


## Eppu

16.10.

LL #17 (EJI-903) / 2. Alkuhankaluuksia näytti olevan, kun mm. kortinlukija oli pois pelistä. Muutenkin ovitoiminnot olivat valitettavan hitaat. Myös penkkien sijoittelu varsinkin peräpäässä kummastutti hieman. Muuten auto vaikutti ihan mukavalta...

----------


## jtm

> 16.10.
> 
> LL #17 (EJI-903) / 2. Alkuhankaluuksia näytti olevan, kun mm. kortinlukija oli pois pelistä. Muutenkin ovitoiminnot olivat valitettavan hitaat. Myös penkkien sijoittelu varsinkin peräpäässä kummastutti hieman. Muuten auto vaikutti ihan mukavalta...


Näytti varsn hienolta ulkoapäin ja perä varsinkin. Pitää mennä testaamaan tuohon 19:30 lähtöön Rauhaniemestä.

16.10 Tkl:
#630, #632/25

----------


## Eppu

> 16.10.
> 
> LL #17 (EJI-903) / 2.


Vielä muutama foto autosta alkaen linkin takaa löytyvästä.

----------


## killerpop

...ja pari muuta kuvaakin tuosta LL #17:sta tuli otettua, kun auto oli ekaa päivää linjalla.

Sitten havaintona sellainen, että VT #621 on jo alkuviikosta alkaen kulkenut Gigantin mainosteipeissä keulaa lukuunottamatta.

----------


## jtm

Tuo LL #17 on kyllä todella komea! Minun mielestä nuo takalamput on todella hienoja sekä aika hassu ratkaisu mielestäni on tuo 8 "väärinpäin" penkkiä matalassa osassa. Kuski sanoi, että jotkut matkustajat ovat kyselleet: "Onko tämä varmasti 2?". Aika typeriä mun mielestä, kun tilaajaväritetty auto ja kilvissä 2 + määränpää. :Mad:  Mitä sillä autolla on väliä vaikka siellä olisi Länskän #82? :Very Happy: 

17.10 Tkl:
#238/21
#639/21

----------


## J_J

> Tuo LL #17 on kyllä todella komea! Minun mielestä nuo takalamput on todella hienoja sekä aika hassu ratkaisu mielestäni on tuo 8 "väärinpäin" penkkiä matalassa osassa. Kuski sanoi, että jotkut matkustajat ovat kyselleet: "Onko tämä varmasti 2?". Aika typeriä mun mielestä, kun tilaajaväritetty auto ja kilvissä 2 + määränpää. Mitä sillä autolla on väliä vaikka siellä olisi Länskän #82?


Niin, tuo mainittu 82 (eikä muutkaan rahtiperä-Länskärit) ei vielä olekaan esiintynyt linjalla 2, mutta sitä odotellessa...

Jos tälle sinun suosimallesi "mitä sillä autolla on väliä" -linjalle lähdetään, putoaa pohja pois koko kilpailutukselta ja siihen liittyviltä kalustovaatimuksilta. Jatkossa sitten varmasti voi tarjota "kuun taivaalta", ja sitten kuitenkin ajaa voitetun liikenteen vaikkapa jollain 80-luvun laatikko-Wiimoilla ja muulla jämäkalustolla. Näinkö sinun mielestäsi toimii rehellinen, vapaa kilpailu? Saattaisi kilpailun täpärästi hävinnyttä yritystä ja tilaajaakin hyvin pian alkaa kiinnostamaan tämän kaltainen menettely...

----------


## jtm

> Niin, tuo mainittu 82 (eikä muutkaan rahtiperä-Länskärit) ei vielä olekaan esiintynyt linjalla 2, mutta sitä odotellessa...
> 
> Jos tälle sinun suosimallesi "mitä sillä autolla on väliä" -linjalle lähdetään, putoaa pohja pois koko kilpailutukselta ja siihen liittyviltä kalustovaatimuksilta. Jatkossa sitten varmasti voi tarjota "kuun taivaalta", ja sitten kuitenkin ajaa voitetun liikenteen vaikkapa jollain 80-luvun laatikko-Wiimoilla ja muulla jämäkalustolla. Näinkö sinun mielestäsi toimii rehellinen, vapaa kilpailu? Saattaisi kilpailun täpärästi hävinnyttä yritystä ja tilaajaakin hyvin pian alkaa kiinnostamaan tämän kaltainen menettely...


Tarkoitin yleisesti ottaen sitä, että mitä sillä linjakilpi-bussi yhdistelmällä on väliä? Kyllä minä nousisin haluamalleni linjalle vaikka siä olisi mikä bussi (Esim. Tkl:n #400 Tampere-Kyynärö vuorossa tai Luopparin Ysi Kutteri linjalla 16 kunhan kilvet on oikein). Niinkuin 90Y:llä oli ekaa kertaa #366, 7:lla oli Veolian #621, 2:lla tuo LL #17 tai LL #15/85 niin ihmiset eivät meinanneet uskaltaa tulla kyytiin. Varsinkin tuon #621/7 kohdalla kuski joutui pysähtymään pysäkeille sanomaan, että tämä on linja 7 ja kyytiin voi nousta vaikka kilvissä oli 7 ja Keskustori tai Pirkkahalli suunnasta riippuen. Minä en ainakaan valitse kyytiäni sen perusteella minkä näköinen auto sillä linjalla on vaan mikä linjanumero taikka numeroimattomilla mitä siellä lukee. Joskus päättelen vääristäkin kilvistä mikä linja se on.

----------


## Admiral Observer

Linja-autojen alustojen ja korien valmistajat ovat tehneet vuosikymmeniä töitä sen eteen, että nykyaikaisen (ei välttämättä kyllä enää 2000-luvun elektroniikalla täytettyjen) linja-autojen normaali käyttöikä olisi käytöolosuhteista riippuen 20-30 vuotta. Nyt yritetään keinotekoisin rajoituksin (kilapilutusehdot) tehdän linja-auton reaalisesta käyttöiästä 5 vuotta. Tämähän ei ole mitenkään eko- eikä ekonomisesti järkevää. Lisäksi liikenteen maksajan eli asukkaiden kukkaroa rasitetaan tilaajavärityksellä, jolla ei pitkällä juoksulla ole merkitystä. Asiakkaan tulisi aina katsoa auton kilivityksestä, mihin se menee. Sitä ei tule katsoa auton väristä eikä mallista tai vakiokuljettajasta. Kuljettajien ja liikennöitsijöiden tulee huolehtia siitä, että autoissa on käytettävissä oikeanlaiset kilvitykset. Pilaajaväritys ei myöskään voi olla itseisarvo, eikä kukaan ole pystynyt osoittamaan todistein hyötyä siitä, että kaikki joukkoliikenne olisi tietyn väristä. Haittaa siitä on suurempina kuluina sekä järjestelyinä liikenteen tuottamisessa.

----------


## Jykke

> Lisäksi liikenteen maksajan eli asukkaiden kukkaroa rasitetaan tilaajavärityksellä, jolla ei pitkällä juoksulla ole merkitystä.


 Tavallisille tallaajille  sillä värillä on merkitystä, sillä heille nysset ovat sinisiä. Yhtenäinen väritys kalustosta riippumatta luo vahvan kuvan seudun yhtenäisestä joukkoliikenteestä. Sama väritys lisää myöskin siisteyttä ja selkeyttää paljon joukkoliikenteen yleistä kuvaa.  




> Pilaajaväritys ei myöskään voi olla itseisarvo, eikä kukaan ole pystynyt osoittamaan todistein hyötyä siitä, että kaikki joukkoliikenne olisi tietyn väristä.


 Mutta eikös nämä edellä esitetyt esimerkit osoita, että kyllä sillä tilaajavärityksellä jotain väliä on: 




> Niinkuin 90Y:llä oli ekaa kertaa #366, 7:lla oli Veolian #621, 2:lla tuo LL #17 tai LL #15/85 niin ihmiset eivät meinanneet uskaltaa tulla kyytiin. Varsinkin tuon #621/7 kohdalla kuski joutui pysähtymään pysäkeille sanomaan, että tämä on linja 7 ja kyytiin voi nousta vaikka kilvissä oli 7 ja Keskustori tai Pirkkahalli suunnasta riippuen.


Luonnollisesti linjakilpien lukutaito on kova sana, mutta tutunvärisellä bussilla on se psykologinen vaikutus ihmisiin. 




> Haittaa siitä on suurempina kuluina sekä järjestelyinä liikenteen tuottamisessa.


Sen ymmärrän, ylimääräisenä kulueränä jos liikennöitsijä joutuu maalauttamaan vanhoja yksilöitään (kuten Paunu teki aloittaessaan 10-linjan liikennöinnin), mutta mitenkäs uusi bussi, johon saadaan jo alusta asti tilaajaväritys voi rasittaa niin paljon liikennöitsijän kukkaroa? 

Itse näkisin mieluusti tulevaisuudessa seutulinjoillakin sinivalkovärityksen, joka toteutettaisiin pikku hiljaa kaluston uusiutuessa, jolloin vanhojen bussien maalauksesta ei syntyisi ylimääräisiä kuluja.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Tavallisille tallaajille  sillä värillä on merkitystä, sillä heille nysset ovat sinisiä. Yhtenäinen väritys kalustosta riippumatta luo vahvan kuvan seudun yhtenäisestä joukkoliikenteestä. Sama väritys lisää myöskin siisteyttä ja selkeyttää paljon joukkoliikenteen yleistä kuvaa.


Miten muka yhtenäinen väriys luo vahvan kuvan yhtenäisestä joukkoliikenteestä? Mikä on se peruste, että sama väritys tarkoittaisi jotain vahvaa kuvaa jostain? Ja miksi seudulla pitäisi olla yhtenäinen joukkoliikenne? Sehän olisi sitä "monopolia" jossa ulkopuolisia ei saisi olla? 




> Mutta eikös nämä edellä esitetyt esimerkit osoita, että kyllä sillä tilaajavärityksellä jotain väliä on: .


Mikään näistä ei todista mitään, ne ovat vain argumentteja sen puolesta, että joukkoliikenteellä pitäisi olla tietty väritys. Mutta millään ei olla toistaiseksi todistettu, että sillä tietyllä värityksellä olisi jotain konkreettista (numeraalisesti osoitettavaa) hyötyä.




> Luonnollisesti linjakilpien lukutaito on kova sana, mutta tutunvärisellä bussilla on se psykologinen vaikutus ihmisiin.


Totta tuokin. Mutta tuolla periaatteella kaikki yrityskaupat ja liikennöitsijöiden (myös TKL:n) ajan saatossa tekemät kuvionnin muutokset olisi pitänyt kieltää, tai niistä olisi pitänyt selvästi aiheutua merkittäviä taloudellisia takaiskuja. Näin ei ole käynyt, ja onhan se tunnustettava tosiasia ettei minkään yhteiskuntavetoisen liiketoiminnan "brändiarvo" yllä lähellekään liikeyrityspohjaisia toimijoita. Sen vuoksi on turhaa tuhlata rahaa olemassaolevien, hyvien brändien, tarkoitukselliseen alasajoon.




> Sen ymmärrän, ylimääräisenä kulueränä jos liikennöitsijä joutuu maalauttamaan vanhoja yksilöitään (kuten Paunu teki aloittaessaan 10-linjan liikennöinnin), mutta mitenkäs uusi bussi, johon saadaan jo alusta asti tilaajaväritys voi rasittaa niin paljon liikennöitsijän kukkaroa?


En nyt puhunutkaan, että se rasittaisi liikennöitsijän kukkaroa. Puhuinkin liikenteen maksajien, eli kaikkien Tamperelaisten näkökulmasta. Ilman pilaajaväritystä keskimääräinen hintataso olisi joitakin prosentteja alhaisempi, eli liikenteen tilaaminen maksaisi vähemmän. Et kai kuvitellut, että liikennötsijät tarjoavat pilaajaväritystä kaupungille omasta kukkarostaan? 




> Itse näkisin mieluusti tulevaisuudessa seutulinjoillakin sinivalkovärityksen, joka toteutettaisiin pikku hiljaa kaluston uusiutuessa, jolloin vanhojen bussien maalauksesta ei syntyisi ylimääräisiä kuluja.


Jotkuthan pyrkivät oikein estämään tämän tapahtuman. Onneksi taloudelliset realiteetit tajuttiin, ja tämän estäminen ei toteutunut. Muista, että seutuliikenteessä "väärän värisen" auton kulkeminen aiheuttaa yhtä lailla ongelmia kuin kaupungin kilpailuttamassa liikenteessä. Miksi Tamperelaisten "oman yrityksen" väri on niin tärkeä, että heidän liikenteensä vuoksi myös lähikuntiin ajavien täytyy opetella eri värisiin autoihin? Vai onko kyse siitä, että vähäisimmän oppimiskyvyn väen taidot määrittelevät sen "alhaisimman kynnyksen", jonka mukaan muiden täytyy muuttaa (taas) elämäänsä? 
Pilaaja varmaan innostuisi myös siitä, että pilaajaväriyksessä olevia tilausajoautoja pyörisi ympäri maata? Loppujen lopuksi, tämä on bisnestä ja joku saattaa pistää koko kalustonsa pilaajaväritykseen helpottaakseen autokiertohallintaa yms. Epäilen, että pilaaja ei innostu kovin tästäkään ratkaisusta. 
Ylläolevien perusteiden vuoksi kuitenkin olisi viisainta luopua pilaajavärityksestä, koska siitä on enemmän haittaa kuin hyötyä.

----------


## Jykke

> Miten muka yhtenäinen väriys luo vahvan kuvan yhtenäisestä joukkoliikenteestä? Mikä on se peruste, että sama väritys tarkoittaisi jotain vahvaa kuvaa jostain? Ja miksi seudulla pitäisi olla yhtenäinen joukkoliikenne? Sehän olisi sitä "monopolia" jossa ulkopuolisia ei saisi olla?


 En tarkoittanut yhtenäisellä mitään monopolia, vaan yksinkertaisesti sitä, että kaikilla Tampereen seudun busseilla (ja ratikoilla ja mahdollisesti myös lähijunilla) on yhtenäinen väritys ja yleisilme. Nämä asiat antavat kuvan että koko joukkoliikenteen verkosto on osa suurta kokonaisuutta. 




> Mutta millään ei olla toistaiseksi todistettu, että sillä tietyllä värityksellä olisi jotain konkreettista (numeraalisesti osoitettavaa) hyötyä.


 Ikävä kyllä ei. Mutta tarvitseeko tätä nyt ajatella niin numeraalisesti? Kysehän on vain loppujen lopuksi kaluston ulkoisesta seikasta, mikä antaa hyvän kuvan kaupunkiseudun liikenteenhoidosta.  




> Sen vuoksi on turhaa tuhlata rahaa olemassaolevien, hyvien brändien, tarkoitukselliseen alasajoon.


Yhtenäinen väritys on myös monien mielestä hyvä brändi. Saman värinen kalusto on maailman monissa kaupungeissa itsestäänselvyys. Kun katselee pääkaupunkiseudun ja Turun bussien karnevaalia, niin itselleni se antaa ainakin varsin sekalaisen kuvan liikenteenhoidosta. No Turkuunhan nyt on tilaajaväritys tulossa ja Pk-sudullakin sitä ilmeisesti mietitään. 




> En nyt puhunutkaan, että se rasittaisi liikennöitsijän kukkaroa. Puhuinkin liikenteen maksajien, eli kaikkien Tamperelaisten näkökulmasta. Ilman pilaajaväritystä keskimääräinen hintataso olisi joitakin prosentteja alhaisempi, eli liikenteen tilaaminen maksaisi vähemmän.


 Itse ainakin olen valmis maksamaan sen muutaman prosentin enemmän yhtenäisestä värityksestä. 




> Et kai kuvitellut, että liikennötsijät tarjoavat pilaajaväritystä kaupungille omasta kukkarostaan?


 Itse asiassa olen tässä käsityksessä ollut, että on liikennöitsijän tehtävä pitää huolta autojen oikeanlaisesta värityksestä. 




> Miksi Tamperelaisten "oman yrityksen" väri on niin tärkeä, että heidän liikenteensä vuoksi myös lähikuntiin ajavien täytyy opetella eri värisiin autoihin?


 Törkeästi sanottuna isomman oikeudella. Tampere on kiistaton alueen keskus ja sinne suuntautuu myös kehyskunnista paljon liikennettä. Tampereen hallitseva väritys olisi näin ollen luonnollinen valinta myös seutulinjoille.  




> Pilaaja varmaan innostuisi myös siitä, että pilaajaväriyksessä olevia tilausajoautoja pyörisi ympäri maata?


 Mikäs ongelma se olisi? Haluttaessa tilausajon kalusto voidaan toki pitää liikennöitsijän omissa väreissä.  




> Ylläolevien perusteiden vuoksi kuitenkin olisi viisainta luopua pilaajavärityksestä, koska siitä on enemmän haittaa kuin hyötyä.


Itselle ei jäänyt käteen muita ongelmia kuin se, että tilaajaväristys maksaa enemmän (tosin muutama prosentti on itsestäni aika vähäinen hinta) ja se että kalustoa on hankalampi kierrättää seutulinjoilla ja Tampereen sisäisillä linjoilla. Ratkaisuhan tähänkin olisi seutulinjojen yhtenäistäminen Tampereen nyssejen brändiin.

----------


## J_J

> Pilaajaväritys ei myöskään voi olla itseisarvo, eikä kukaan ole pystynyt osoittamaan todistein hyötyä siitä, että kaikki joukkoliikenne olisi tietyn väristä. Haittaa siitä on suurempina kuluina sekä järjestelyinä liikenteen tuottamisessa.


En lukeudu pilaajavärityksen kannattajiin, mutta mikäli yritys xxx on tähän leikkiin lähtenyt mukaan tarjoamalla (lupaamalla) tietynlaista kalustoa tietynlaisessa värityksessä, olisi mielestäni suotavaa, että yritys myös toiminnallaan osoittaisi pyrkivänsä täyttämään tarjouksessa tekemänsä lupauksen.




> Yhtenäinen väritys on myös monien mielestä hyvä brändi. Saman värinen kalusto on maailman monissa kaupungeissa itsestäänselvyys. Kun katselee pääkaupunkiseudun ja Turun bussien karnevaalia, niin itselleni se antaa ainakin varsin sekalaisen kuvan liikenteenhoidosta. No Turkuunhan nyt on tilaajaväritys tulossa ja Pk-sudullakin sitä ilmeisesti mietitään.


Mikäs vika Turun joukkoliikenteen värityksissä on ollut aikaan ennen sikäläistä pilaajaväritystä? Siellähän on jo vuosikaudet näkynyt valtaosin vain TLO:n tai TuKL:n värisiä busseja kaupunki- ja seutuliikenteessä. Kumpikin väritysmalli on lisäksi pysynyt huomattavan pitkään samanlaisena tai vähintäänkin selkeästi tunnistettavana. Viime vuosina poikkeuksia on ollut oikeastaan vain Pohjolan Liikenne (poistunut jo sikäläisestä katukuvasta), Vainion Liikenne, sekä Savonlinja. Toisin sanoen, Turussa TLO-osakkaat onnistuivat jo kauan sitten, ennen kilpailutusta, sopimaan yhtenäisestä käytettävästä värityksestä. Tästä hatunnosto heille. Olisikohan onnistunut vaikkapa Tampereella, epäilen...




> Törkeästi sanottuna isomman oikeudella. Tampere on kiistaton alueen keskus ja sinne suuntautuu myös kehyskunnista paljon liikennettä. Tampereen hallitseva väritys olisi näin ollen luonnollinen valinta myös seutulinjoille.


Tässä mennään jo metsään ja pitkälle. Kuten olen tainnut aiemminkin mainita, on Tampereen Liikennelaitoksen perua olevan värityksen valinta (t/p)ilaajaväritykseksi mielestäni vähintäänkin kyseenalainen ratkaisu. Haluttaessa vaikkapa käyttää markkinointivalttina "uudistunutta, nykyaikaista joukkoliikennejärjestelmää", olisi sille uusi ja ennennäkemätön väritys antanut oivalliset lähtökohdat. Lisäksi kaikki toimijat/tuottajat olisivat täten ollut samalla viivalla uudessa tilanteessa ilman, että "vanha TKL:n väritys" olisi riippakivenä kenellekään kuten nyt joku voi asian kokea.




> Luonnollisesti linjakilpien lukutaito on kova sana, mutta tutunvärisellä bussilla on se psykologinen vaikutus ihmisiin.


Linjakilpien lukutaito, sekä lisäksi ennen kaikkea kyky luetun ymmärtämiseen (ei toki koske näkövammaisia, mutta heitä ei auton värityksen "tuttuuskaan" taida auttaa) olisi kyllä erittäin toivottava ominaisuus joukkoliikenteen käyttäjässä. Nykyisin jo suurimmasta osasta käytössä olevaa kalustoa löytyvät hienot, selkeät, näkyvät ja kalliitkin linjakilpilaitteet tuntuvat valitettavan usein täysin turhilta. Tähän päätelmään olen päätynyt ihan matkustajien esittämien kysymysten perusteella... 




> Itse näkisin mieluusti tulevaisuudessa seutulinjoillakin sinivalkovärityksen, joka toteutettaisiin pikku hiljaa kaluston uusiutuessa, jolloin vanhojen bussien maalauksesta ei syntyisi ylimääräisiä kuluja.


Toivottavasti joskus tulevaisuudessa kilpailutettavalle seudulliselle, kuntarajat ylittävälle liikenteelle keksitään raikas, uudesta ajasta kertova väritys, mikäli sellainen pilaajaväritys on pakko sinnekin saada.

----------


## jtm

> Linjakilpien lukutaito, sekä lisäksi ennen kaikkea kyky luetun ymmärtämiseen (ei toki koske näkövammaisia, mutta heitä ei auton värityksen "tuttuuskaan" taida auttaa) olisi kyllä erittäin toivottava ominaisuus joukkoliikenteen käyttäjässä. Nykyisin jo suurimmasta osasta käytössä olevaa kalustoa löytyvät hienot, selkeät, näkyvät ja kalliitkin linjakilpilaitteet tuntuvat valitettavan usein täysin turhilta. Tähän päätelmään olen päätynyt ihan matkustajien esittämien kysymysten perusteella...



Tuo on kyllä täysin totta ja usein matkustajien kysymyksiin he olisivat voineet selvitä maantiedolla. Niinkuin usein Keskustorilla kun 3 odottaa lähtöä Petsamoon päin kilvissä Petsamo niin aina joku tulee kysyyn meneekö tämä Hatanpäälle kun paikat ovat ihan eri suunnissa ja tuttu kuski kertoi, että joku oli kysynyt PIKA Tampere - Ikaalinen vuorossa, että: "Meneekö tämä Jämsään?".

----------


## hylje

Jos merkittävä osa matkustajista, esim. joka kymmenes pitää oikeanväristä bussia tärkeänä tilaajaväritys on siten perusteltu. Muutaman prosentin lisäarvolla saadaan tämä noin kymmenen prosentin osuus matkustajista pidettyä tyytyväisenä ja brändiä kasaan tehokkaammin kuin julistein. Millainen brändi on tilaajalla, joka antaa Paunujen ajaa linjojaan millä busseilla nyt sattui varikon nurkilta löytämään? Varmaan katuratikatkin hankitaan sitten käytettyinä Hesasta ja Turusta väreineen päivineen.

Tilaajavärityksen ajatuksena on ennen kaikkea mahdollistaa liikennöitsijän vaihtuminen ilman muutoksen lieveilmiöitä kuten vierasta bussia vieroksuvia matkustajia. Asiakkaan eli matkustajan ei tarvitse välittää siitä, kuka kunnan ostamaa liikennettä ajaa. Ellei erityisesti kiinnosta. Miksi pitäisi?

----------


## J_J

> Millainen brändi on tilaajalla, joka antaa Paunujen ajaa linjojaan millä busseilla nyt sattui varikon nurkilta löytämään? Varmaan katuratikatkin hankitaan sitten käytettyinä Hesasta ja Turusta väreineen päivineen.


Onko nimimerkki "hylje":llä tiedossaan kuinka monta tai kuinka monta prosenttia kaikista Paunun tähän mennessä tuottamista, Tampereen Joukkoliikenteen tilaamista lähdöistä on ajettu muun kuin Tilaajan (Tampereen Joukkoliikenne) määrittelemän värityksen omaavalla kalustolla? Linjaa 10 tiedän muutaman lähdön alkuaikana liikennöidyn väärän värisellä (Paunun omissa väreissä olevalla), mutta muuten sopimuksessa määritellyt vaatimukset täyttävällä kalustolla. Tänä syksynä alkaneen linjan 15 osalta en tiedä linjalla liikennöineen ainakaan vielä mitään muuta kalustoa, kuin JoLi -väritteisiä Volvoja... 

Tietääkseni tämän kaltainen liikenne on alkanut Paunu Oy:n osalta reilu vuosi sitten (syksyllä 2008). Muuta linjaliikennettä, jossa olisi tuottajan ja tilaajan välillä sovittu tietyn värisen kaluston käytöstä, ei tiettävästi yhtiöllä ole vuosikausiin ollut. Edellinen vastaava tilanne oli mahdollisesti aikoinaan Jyväskylä-Falun reitillä liikennöity Siljan väreissä ajettu liityntäliikenne. En tosin tiedä, olivatko yhtiöt (Silja Line ja Paunu Oy) tuolloin sopineet mahdollisista sanktioista tilanteista, joissa jouduttiin liikennöimään väärän värisellä varakalustolla...  :Wink: 

Mitä sitten tulee katuratikoihin, niin toivottavaa olisi, että niitä ei hankittaisi ollenkaan. Ei uutena, ei käytettynä... Eiköhän rahaa tarvitsevia tahoja löydy kaupungista runsaasti muitakin, joita katuratikan kustannusarvion summalla rahoitettaessa lisättäisiin veronmaksajain hyvinvointia huomattavasti tehokkaammin.

----------


## jtm

> Tilaajavärityksen ajatuksena on ennen kaikkea mahdollistaa liikennöitsijän vaihtuminen ilman muutoksen lieveilmiöitä kuten vierasta bussia vieroksuvia matkustajia. Asiakkaan eli matkustajan ei tarvitse välittää siitä, kuka kunnan ostamaa liikennettä ajaa. Ellei erityisesti kiinnosta. Miksi pitäisi?


Tuossa olen samaa mieltä, että mitä ihmeen väliä sillä on mikä firma siellä linjalla ajaa, kun varmaan aika harva matkustaja valitsee kyytinsä firman perusteella (tosin minä kun asun Mäyrävuoressa Kangasalla niin boikotoin linjaa 70 ja käytän harvoin Paunua paitsi Sahalahden ja Pälkäneen vuoroja, kun niissä on mukavaa kalustoa ja Spiral hallille mennessäni yritän välttää linjaa 15 mutta välillä on kiva mennä Kielin penkeillä uudessa Volvossa :Very Happy: ). Mitä sillä bussin värillä on niin väliä? 

Minulle on ihan sama minkä värinen bussi sieltä tulee kunhan pääsee kyytiin. En voi ymmärtää niitä ihmisiä jotka valitsevat kyytinsä sen perusteella minkä värinen ja mallinen bussi siellä on. Antaa niiden ihmisten jäädä sitten pois kyydistä jos ovat niin tyhmiä. Kyllä ne ihmiset sitten jollain muulla bussilla tulee joten sen ei pitäisi rasittaa kassaakaan ellei ne rupea kulkemaan jollain muulla kuin bussilla mutta se taas on sitten matkustajan omaa tyhmyyttä.

Nämä ovat minun mielipiteitäni ja kaikilla saa minun mielestä olla omat mielipiteet. Tiedän, että minulla on jonkun mielestä typeriä ajatuksia ja ideoita mutta toivottavasti se ei haittaa ja eikös se ole niin, että täällä saa esittää oman mielipiteen? :Razz:  Se on minun mielestä hyvä, että on paljon erilaisia mielipiteitä koska saadaan keskustelun aiheita ja olisi myös todella tylsää jos kaikki olisi samaa mieltä asioista.

----------


## hylje

> Onko nimimerkki "hylje":llä tiedossaan kuinka monta tai kuinka monta prosenttia kaikista Paunun tähän mennessä tuottamista, Tampereen Joukkoliikenteen tilaamista lähdöistä on ajettu muun kuin Tilaajan (Tampereen Joukkoliikenne) määrittelemän värityksen omaavalla kalustolla? Linjaa 10 tiedän muutaman lähdön alkuaikana liikennöidyn väärän värisellä (Paunun omissa väreissä olevalla), mutta muuten sopimuksessa määritellyt vaatimukset täyttävällä kalustolla. Tänä syksynä alkaneen linjan 15 osalta en tiedä linjalla liikennöineen ainakaan vielä mitään muuta kalustoa, kuin JoLi -väritteisiä Volvoja...


Nyt saa kuvitella, että tilaajavärejä ei ole käytössä. Paunu nyt on kieltämättä vähän huonompi esimerkki, mutta jo esim. Veolialla on aika kirjavaa kalustoa. Kilpailutuksen vaatimuksien mukaista kalustoa voi olla samalla liikennöitsijällä siis monen laista, eli siis matkustajan kannalta mitä sattuu. Vaikka ovatkin kaikki hyvää ja kelpo kalustoa joka on paitsi luotettavaa myös mukavaa.

Tilaajaväreillä tilanne on muuten sama, mutta matkustajan kannalta bussit ovat likimain samoja -- kuten ne ovatkin. Bussissa korin värit kun ovat se yksityiskohta joka on ylivoimaisesti helpoin huomata jo kokonsa takia. Eli jonka perusteella mielikuvat busseista tuodaan mieleen bussia katsoessa.

----------


## jtm

19.10 Tkl:
#628/21
#661/37

20.10 LL:
#42/50

----------


## killerpop

> 20.10 LL:
> #42/50


Eikös tuo #42 aja liki joka arkiaamu tuon 0737 vuoron Siivikkalasta Peltolammin koululle? ja jatkaa sitten 09:30/85 Tampere-Moisio eikä enää linjalle 50 tule kuin seuraavana arkiaamuna...?

----------


## jtm

> Eikös tuo #42 aja liki joka arkiaamu tuon 0737 vuoron Siivikkalasta Peltolammin koululle? ja jatkaa sitten 09:30/85 Tampere-Moisio eikä enää linjalle 50 tule kuin seuraavana arkiaamuna...?


Sori en tiennyt asiaa mutta hyvä kun kerroit.  :Wink:

----------


## jtm

21.10 Tkl:
#211/12
#215/18
#409/39

----------


## ultrix

< Tämän keskustelun voisi kuukanko, vko tms. mode siirtää asianmukaiseen ketjuun. >




> Mitä sitten tulee katuratikoihin, niin toivottavaa olisi, että niitä ei hankittaisi ollenkaan. Ei uutena, ei käytettynä... Eiköhän rahaa tarvitsevia tahoja löydy kaupungista runsaasti muitakin, joita katuratikan kustannusarvion summalla rahoitettaessa lisättäisiin veronmaksajain hyvinvointia huomattavasti tehokkaammin.


Olemme samaa mieltä, tosin eri perustein. Mitään katuratikoita ei tänne kaivata, sen sijaan elegantteja, mannermaisia 30 metrin raitiovaunuja, jotka kulkevat kiskoillaan paitsi kadulla, myös omalla väylällään puistossa, rautatien ja moottorikadun vierellä tänne kyllä kaivataan. Noin 15 miljoonan euron vuosittaisen kuluerän lisäys yhdyskuntalautakunnan hallinnonalalla on lähinnä paluuta muutaman vuoden takaiseen. Kulujen vastineeksi saa myös tuottoakin, kun liikennöinti tulee nykyistä bussirallia halvemmaksi, matkustajamäärä kasvaa ja yhdyskuntarakennetta tiivistetään kiskojen läheisyydessä (Lentävänniemi, Niemenranta, Santalahti, Amuri, Pohjois-Hervanta, Vuores).




> Mitä sillä bussin värillä on niin väliä? 
> 
> Minulle on ihan sama minkä värinen bussi sieltä tulee kunhan pääsee kyytiin. En voi ymmärtää niitä ihmisiä jotka valitsevat kyytinsä sen perusteella minkä värinen ja mallinen bussi siellä on. Antaa niiden ihmisten jäädä sitten pois kyydistä jos ovat niin tyhmiä. Kyllä ne ihmiset sitten jollain muulla bussilla tulee joten sen ei pitäisi rasittaa kassaakaan ellei ne rupea kulkemaan jollain muulla kuin bussilla mutta se taas on sitten matkustajan omaa tyhmyyttä.


Minullekin on sinänsä samantekevää, minkä värinen bussi on, kunhan ikkunoista näkee ulos ja pääsen perille. Itse asiassa harrastajan ominaisuudessa olen aivan mehuissani, jos vaikka seiskalla on "joku viidakkolinjan bussi", ja jos en ole vapaamatkustajana (=rattaiden kanssa) liikkeellä.

Joukkoliikennejärjestelmän kannalta on eduksi, jos kokonaisuudella on selkeä brändi. Brändi on enemmän kuin liikemerkki, se kattaa koko asiakkaalle näkyvän kokonaisuuden "yrityksestä" (Tampereen joukkoliikenne ei ole yritys, mutta sama pätee myös julkisiin laitoksiin). Brändi antaa mielikuvan yrityksen palvelusta, esimerkiksi S-Market ja SOKOS Herkku ovat aivan eri henkisiä kauppoja, vaikka omistaja on sama ja myymälöiden tarjonta on ainakin 90-prosenttisesti samanlaista. Yhtenäinen väritys on joukkoliikenteessä tärkeä brändityökalu, se viestii, että kyseessä on tietty joukkoliikennekokonaisuus. Jos linjoja ajettaisiin ties millaisilla kuvioilla, kärsisi joukkoliikenteen imago, eikä se herättäisi luottamusta. Koska Tampere on perinteisesti ollut varsin punainen kaupunki, olisi bussiliikenteen "yksityistäminen" väritystä myöten herättänyt huomattavasti nykyistä enemmän vastustusta.

Vaikka entinen työnantajani vaihtoi nimensä Itellaksi, pysyivät toimipaikat silti Posteina; tavikset eivät olisi löytäneet enää postitoimipaikkoja, jos tutun lähipostin ovessa olisi lukenut yhtäkkiä joku ihmeen itella.

Jos käytössä ei olisi tilaajaväritystä, se olisi vähän sama kuin jos postinkantaja kulkisi omissa siviilivaatteissaan. Välillä (liian usein) näitäkin näkee, ja tämä synnyttää suuren epäluottamuksen: onko tuo postikärryjen työntäjä pöllinyt rapun edestä kärryt, vai mikä hän on miehiään/naisiaan? Sitä monet ajattelevat varmaan silloinkin, kun odotetaan kakkosen bussia ja ihmetellään, miksi Länsilinjojen väreissä oleva auto väittää olevansa kakkosella. _"Käyks tää bussikortti täällä?"_  J_J tai joku muu Paunun kuljettaja, oletteko ajaneet linjoja 10 tai 15 ja kuulleet tällaisia kysymyksiä?

Tyhmyydestä sakotetaan paitsi matkustajaa, myös liikenteen rahoittajaa. Pysäkille ymmärtämättömänä jäänyt matkustaa todennäköisemmin ensi kerralla omalla autolla tai taksilla kuin se, joka on noussut tutun sinisen bussin kyytiin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Brändikeskustelun jatkoksi: Olen samaa mieltä Ultrixin kanssa. Joukkoliikenteen brändäys on tärkeä tekijä viestiä palvelun laajuutta, eikä pelkästään siinä tilanteessa, kun pitää valita oikea bussi. Vaan jo ihan visuaalisena elementtinä katukuvassa. Yhtenäisestä värityksestä on helppo havaita palvelun ulottuvan myös sellaisille seuduille, joissa ei normaalisti asioi. Autot ovat yhtä värien sekamelskaa, ja siitä on todella helppo erottua edukseen juurikin yhtenäisellä värityksellä.

Brändääminen on yksi tärkeimpiä markkinointikeinoja, ja sen tärkeyden voi helposti huomata, kun vähän havainnoi lähiympäristöään ja omaa käyttäytymistään. Yksi hyvä esimerkki on vaikka juuri nuo kaupat: Mihin tahansa vieraan kaupungin S-markettiin mennessä on valmiiksi jo tuttu tunne ja tieto siitä, millainen kauppa on kyseessä. Ja se tieto viestittiin sillä, että se kauppa on ulospäin se sama tuttu sinikeltainen. Edes logoa tuskin tarvitsisi laittaa näkyville tunnistaakseen S-marketin. Samalla tavoin olen itse monesti mennyt Helsingissä johonkin vieraan kaupunginosan Alepaan ihan vain silmällä hakemalla tutun värisen kaupan.

Sen voi myös helposti havaita, kun lähtee käymään jossain tilaajavärityskaupungissa, esim. Tukholmassa tai Oslossa. Molemmissa on helppo huomata, että täällähän todella on joukkoliikennettä runsaasti, ihan vain siitä seikasta, että näkee ison joukon punaisia busseja. Ja se on todella tärkeä osa koko kaupungin brändiä.

On myös vähän ristiriitaista sanoa, että mitä merkitystä sillä värityksellä on ja silti vaatia kalustoa tuottajan väreihin. Jollei sillä todella olisi merkitystä, eihän tuottajankaan kannattaisi kalustoaan omiin väreihin ja logoihin teipata. Kysymys onkin, että tilaajan vai tuottajan väreihin. Ja siihen oikea vastaus saadaan pohtimalla asiaa asiakkaan näkökulmasta. Ja asiakas ostaa lipun, jolla on oikeutettu tietyn palvelun käyttöön. Se palvelu ei noudata tuottajayhtiöiden rajoja, joten olisi tyhmää brändätä palvelu tuottajien väreihin. Asiakkaalle pitää viestiä kokonaista palvelua, johon on oikeuteuttu. Ja se on se koko tilaajan tilaama liikenne.

----------


## jtm

22.10 Tkl:
#634/8
#634/11
#250/19
#276/25
#234/26

Tkl #121 meni Keskustorilla n. klo 17:00 Pispalaan päin ilman teippauksia paitsi taakse oli jätetty #121 ja linjakilvet oli poistettu. Onkohan tämä poistettu?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 21:51 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:48 ----------

22.10 LL:
#11/Y99, Keskustaan.
*#17/Y99*, Keskustaan.

----------


## J_J

> Jos käytössä ei olisi tilaajaväritystä, se olisi vähän sama kuin jos postinkantaja kulkisi omissa siviilivaatteissaan. Välillä (liian usein) näitäkin näkee, ja tämä synnyttää suuren epäluottamuksen: onko tuo postikärryjen työntäjä pöllinyt rapun edestä kärryt, vai mikä hän on miehiään/naisiaan? Sitä monet ajattelevat varmaan silloinkin, kun odotetaan kakkosen bussia ja ihmetellään, miksi Länsilinjojen väreissä oleva auto väittää olevansa kakkosella. _"Käyks tää bussikortti täällä?"_  J_J tai joku muu Paunun kuljettaja, oletteko ajaneet linjoja 10 tai 15 ja kuulleet tällaisia kysymyksiä?


Olen ajanut sekä linjaa 10 että linjaa 15, mutta kumpaakin vain (kuten kai on tarkoituskin) pilaajaväritteisellä kalustolla. Kertaakaan ei ole matkustajalle ollut epäselvää, kelpaako Tampereen matkakortti kyseisessä vuorossa. Sen sijaan muutaman kerran on kysytty esimerkiksi "kelpaako tämä (Pirkkala-Tampere -kertalippua näyttäen) vaihtolippuna kun tämä on kerran Paunun auto", tai "kai täällä käy tämä (näyttäen Paunun omaa etäluettavaa matkakorttia)?" Että mitenkähän päin se pilaajavärityksen "hyvyys" sitten onkaan, kun tuntuu että se pienellä seinään ja keulaan teipattu liikennöitsijän tunnus tuntuu asiakkaan silmissä merkitsevän enemmän, kuin "väärät värit"  :Smile:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Että mitenkähän päin se pilaajavärityksen "hyvyys" sitten onkaan, kun tuntuu että se pienellä seinään ja keulaan teipattu liikennöitsijän tunnus tuntuu asiakkaan silmissä merkitsevän enemmän, kuin "väärät värit"


Tuohan kertoo korkeintaan brändien keskinäisen aseman nykytilanteesta, ei siitä, kumpaa brändiä on hyödyllisempää korostaa. Se kertoo myös paljon menneisyyden brändeistä ja millaiset mielikuvat asiakkaille on niistä jääneet. Ja sitä paitsi liikenteen tuottajan värityshän sotkisi asiaa vain entisestään väärään suuntaan, koska liikennöitsijähän ei sitä matkapalvelua ole tarjoamassa vaan Tampereen Joukkoliikenne. On edelleenkin päivänselvää, että asiakkaalle merkitsee se kokonaispalvelun tarjoajan (eli sen, joka tarjoaa matkustamismahdollisuuden) brändi, eikä se brändi, joka tarjoaa ajoneuvon liikutuspalveluja edelliselle.




> Kertaakaan ei ole matkustajalle ollut epäselvää, kelpaako Tampereen matkakortti kyseisessä vuorossa.


Miksi pitäisikään olla, jos kerran auto oli maalattu lipputuotteen tarjoajan väreihin?

----------


## J_J

> Miksi pitäisikään olla, jos kerran auto oli maalattu lipputuotteen tarjoajan väreihin?


Ei toki miksikään. Vastasin vain edellä esitettyyn kysymykseen  :Smile:

----------


## ultrix

> Ei toki miksikään. Vastasin vain edellä esitettyyn kysymykseen


Toki, mielenkiintoista olisi vielä kuulla niiden kuljettajien kokemuksia, jotka ovat ajaneet joli-liikennettä ei-tilaajavärisellä autolla. Voisi hyvinkin kuvitella, että matkakortin käypyys on epäselvää Rauhaniemen mummelille, joka on menossa Tammelantorille ostamaan perunoita, ja yhtäkkiä paikalle pelmahtaakin Länsilinjojen väreissä oleva auto numero 12. Ainakin, jos matkustaja ei ole tottunut matkustamaan yhteistariffiliikenteessä seutulinjoilla.

----------


## J_J

> Toki, mielenkiintoista olisi vielä kuulla niiden kuljettajien kokemuksia, jotka ovat ajaneet joli-liikennettä ei-tilaajavärisellä autolla. Voisi hyvinkin kuvitella, että matkakortin käypyys on epäselvää Rauhaniemen mummelille, joka on menossa Tammelantorille ostamaan perunoita, ja yhtäkkiä paikalle pelmahtaakin Länsilinjojen väreissä oleva auto numero 12. Ainakin, jos matkustaja ei ole tottunut matkustamaan yhteistariffiliikenteessä seutulinjoilla.


Kyllähän Rauhaniemen mummelikin sitten lopulta sisälle astuttuaan tunnistaa, että "vanha tuttu laitoksen katiskahan tämä on" vaikka päältä päin onkin retusoitu outoon väriin  :Smile:

----------


## jtm

> Kyllähän Rauhaniemen mummelikin sitten lopulta sisälle astuttuaan tunnistaa, että "vanha tuttu laitoksen katiskahan tämä on" vaikka päältä päin onkin retusoitu outoon väriin


 :Razz:  "Katiska"

23.10 Tkl:
#211/12
#215/18
#645/26

24.10 Tkl:
#653/3
#270/17

----------


## Jufo

> Kyllähän Rauhaniemen mummelikin sitten lopulta sisälle astuttuaan tunnistaa, että "vanha tuttu laitoksen katiskahan tämä on" vaikka päältä päin onkin retusoitu outoon väriin


No mutta sehän on vain hyvä, että mummeli tuntee olonsa kotoisaksi tutussa "katiskassa".

----------


## ultrix

> Kyllähän Rauhaniemen mummelikin sitten lopulta sisälle astuttuaan tunnistaa, että "vanha tuttu laitoksen katiskahan tämä on" vaikka päältä päin onkin retusoitu outoon väriin


Aivan, mutta kysymys onkin siinä, uskaltaako mummeli edes astua katiskaan.  :Smile:

----------


## Hatka

> Aivan, mutta kysymys onkin siinä, uskaltaako mummeli edes astua katiskaan.


Kyllähän tunnollinen kakkosen kuski pysähtyy Rauhaniemessä pysäkillä, jos siellä on joku mummeli, ja varmistaa kysymällä on tämä mahdollisesti tulossa kyytiin. Voipi jopa toivottaa mummelin tervetulleeksi katiskaan. :Laughing:

----------


## jtm

26.10 Tkl:
#215/18, näyttää jo vakiintuneen.
#636/26
#219 näyttää saaneen päreisiinsä linjalla 28 SORILA ja PYYNIKINTORI.

----------


## Aaro R

27.10

TKL:

#222/1
#626/3
#636/21
#228/28

Paunu:

#75/45

#634 saanut tilaajavärityksen päälleen. Suokaa anteeksi jos listassa on joitakin vakioita, havainnointi on jäänyt sen verran vähälle ja vakiomuisti on vähän taantunut. :Icon Frown:

----------


## Aleksi14

27.10

TKL

#242/1
#623/11

LL

#89/79

----------


## jtm

Nuo TKL havainnot Aleksi on vakioita jo ollut pitkään.

27.10 Tkl:
#628/8
#211/12, tämä näyttää olevan jo vakiintuneen tänne auton #212 tilalle, mutta päreitä ei ole vielä. Mitä #212:lle on käynyt kun ei ole näkynyt liikenteessä?
#406/17
#215/18, tätäkin voi sanoa jo vakioksi paitsi päreitä ei ole vielä joten voi muuttua ihan hyvin.
#638/26

----------


## Aleksi14

> Nuo TKL havainnot Aleksi on vakioita jo ollut pitkään.


Niin vähän arvelinkin, kun Tampereella tuli pitkästä aikaa käytyä ja nuo "havainnot" huomasin tienvarresta.

----------


## jtm

28.10 Tkl:
*#617/8*

28.10 Veolia:
*#625/7*, kuski sanoi, että autokierrot oli mennyt ihan sekaisin. :Very Happy:

----------


## jtm

29.10 Tkl:
#629/8
#234/18
#638/29

29.10 Veolia:
*#366/7*, oli tuossa 8:05 lähdössä torilta.
#201/27

29.10 LL:
#69/50
LL #87 näytti saaneen LED-kilvet. Havaittu n.klo 8 Metson kohdalla menossa L-asemalle päin linjalla 85.

----------


## killerpop

30.10.2009

Paunu #70/60J. 

Jos ajosarjat ja autokierrot eivät radikaalisti ole muuttuneet, on tässä vuorossa yleensä jokin ExpressBus.

----------


## deepthroat

> 30.10.2009
> 
> Paunu #70/60J. 
> 
> Jos ajosarjat ja autokierrot eivät radikaalisti ole muuttuneet, on tässä vuorossa yleensä jokin ExpressBus.


Johtui lievästä kalustonkierrätyksestä perjantaipäivänä, että kaikkiin kaukoliikennevuoroihin saatiin asiallinen auto, huoltojen vuoksi.

----------

